# Dismantling Old Regulator



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm new to this forum, I've been a tool guy my whole life, and especially like some of the old stuff. Like for example, I recently obtained an old horizontal portable unit, lots of cast iron and it's heavy and solid. I've been taking it apart to see what it needs besides a good cleaning, and got stuck trying to dismantle the bottom part of the regulator.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

Here are a couple of photos. So far I can't figure out how to access the valve in the bottom of the regulator. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

